# 2006 GTROC Calendar



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Just a big thankyou to everyone that contributed to the calendar this year for next years edition.
All pictures i recieved were fantastic and we had a very hard job choosing between them.
I think the calendar has come out very well, and is being printed as we speak (Calv, get out of the pub mate and do some work )
Very sorry to the people who's pictures didnt make it. Certainly no reflection on the style of photo we were after, more a case of just not enough spaces.(of course some people are never going to let me forget it, i expect )
I hope you all like it, and again, thankyou all so much.

I'm sure John will use this thread to post a few teasers!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - out of interest who's cars are the main photo's this year ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

In another 2 or 3 weeks, you'll know mate:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

OKi doke


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

The 2006 calendar is all printed now and being wiro bound, it looks fantastic, Paul has done a superb job with the layout, and the pictures are fab, best calendar so far, not to be missed.

A pleasure to have printed it again!


Calv


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Top job Calv. A pleasure as always, even if i do keep pestering you for advice.

If anyone wants any printing done, this is the man to ask!!
Can i see what it looks like now.....lol:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

NO! You'll have to wait till next week!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

where from & how much ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

You can send a cheque to the GTROC address. 
I'll post more details in a minute when i find them.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Paid for mine at the AGM*

Can't wait to see it...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Neither can i Mark. I did it all but still dont know exactly what it looks like in real life yet....lol

Steve...all the info you need is here!!
http://www.the-organisation.org/GTROC Calendar 2006 Order Form.doc
Ps...Hope to see A-BEUT on the road again sometime..awesome car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Paul

She is having her "final" bits done and she will be back as soon as possible (been without her for a month !!) and just wait till you see her this time, better than ever !!


----------



## tomosang (Apr 1, 2005)

want to see it soon!
I'm looking forward to receive it. 



http://www.ne.jp/asahi/tomosang/skyline/


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very soon my friend, and well worth the wait. 
Got your e-mail this morning. Glad you are feeling better now. Shame that the Nismo Festival is too far away from you this year.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

tomosang

for a moment there I thought you'd figured out a way to put a pic in your sig... 

Got to admit, for us Tokyo lot (well I don't live in Tokyo, just near it!) I'm glad that the NISMO Festival has returned to FISCO! 

Sorry to hear you won't be able to attend.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

On Thursday evening Toby, Robbie, Hyrev, Shin and I presented Hiroshi Tamura with his 2006 GTROC Calendar. He spent some time looking at it and was really impressed.  :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice!! 
Thats as good as an approval as youre ever going to get, so that pleases me.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Handed them out at the Nismo Festival today and they were very well received  :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> On Thursday evening Toby, Robbie, Hyrev, Shin and I presented Hiroshi Tamura with his 2006 GTROC Calendar. He spent some time looking at it and was really impressed.  :smokin:


John, your such a name dropper!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great calendar again for 2006 :smokin: 
Thanks to all the people involved.

I must admit that I prefer the format with multiple pics per page though rather than just one.
I really like the November and December shots - class


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad you like them.
They do look class. There are some very nice cars there, so big thanks again to all that submitted pictures, i'm just sorry i couldnt use them all, as i still have so many good pictures that i could have used.
To anybody that hasnt ordered one yet, i suggest you do because they are quality.
250 have been printed, and 50 of those are already in Japan, so dont miss out.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*paid for mine at*

AGM, any idea when i might see it??

cheers
mark


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

John is passing the list of pre-paid calendar orders onto me, as he is very busy at the moment, and wont be around to sort them out.
I will endeavour to get them out as quickly as possible once they have arrived.
Thankyou for being patient guys...its been hard work getting them done this early really.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul (and everyone else involved in creating the calendar), I think it looks absolutely superb. Many thanks for your efforts as I'm very pleased with mine.

March is the best month .... obviously


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I was told by the better half that i was not allowed to peak  and wait and see what santa brings.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

your'e more than welcome Daz. Glad you like it. Thats 2 people i've pleased today:smokin: 

Scott....ha ha...its worth the wait, and besides, its bad luck to hang it up yet anyway. Good to see you and M today. Have a nice X-mas.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh okay grandad!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats quite enough of that young man. besides, i think we quite nicely spread the baby bug...   cluck cluck clucky...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Anyway, shouldn't you be flogging calendars?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

A big thanx to Paul and Sue, top quality stuff have to disagree with Daz, as december is obviously the best month


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !! 

Good to see you and Katie again today mate.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. Gotta admit, i really like it myself. I did make a mistake actually. Its on the back page, and i got a name wrong. Dont know what came over me, but hey ho, its just a typo 
All the pics were so good, i dont think i could choose the best if i tried.
I think Sept is my favourite, but then i would say that as its Sue's Birthday month and our anniversry aswell, but i am rather partial to November.

We really need to break even this year guys, otherwise there wont be another.
So thankyou so far boys and girls, and anyone else that hasnt yet bought one.........

COME ON!! YOU CANT BE WITHOUT ONE.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

knight said:


> A big thanx to Paul and Sue, top quality stuff have to disagree with Daz, as december is obviously the best month


Nah...May 

December is rather cool though.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

And to add Paul. Calendar is brilliant...all 12 months. The best one produced so far:smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> Nah...May
> 
> December is rather cool though.



It was rather cool when I took it 


Might be needing another one Paul but I'll let you know


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Have all calenders been posted yet ??


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*as above ....*

just wondering this too.

cheers
mark


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Some were posted yesterday, the rest as best as i can will be done tomorrow and tues.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

....and if you are in a hurry (like I was), the grasshopper yesterday was the place to be


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Just a reminder to everyone that the 2006 calendars are still available to everybody, members and non-members. Please feel free to PM me or find the downloadable form at the bottom of Fuggles signature and send it to the GTROC address.

Thanks people!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Paul, I have orderd two but still not got em yet


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

paul orderd 4 calenders way before christmas for christmas presents but still hav,nt received them yet can you please advise as to when i mite see them NISMOMAN


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*calendar*

still waiting for mine too.


cant wait though


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

mad mark said:


> still waiting for mine too.
> 
> 
> cant wait though


Same here - I have 2 ordered


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Guys...
The majority of the calendars were sent out on the weds/thurs before X-mas. 
I expect delivery is somewhat delayed.
Skyline69_uk, i know for sure yours has already been posted, as has Nismomans.
I still have quite a few to send, and will be doing that on Weds. Very sorry that some havent reached you yet. I'm doing my damdest to get them out before the new year.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*July*

I like July-the KPGC  
I took that pic, looked a lot better after they
put the finishing touches on it. 
Awesome calendar though. Thanks for letting
me take part


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

paul still not seen my calenders yet how long do you think it should take to reach me post is ok as a rule NISMOMAN


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Shaun, they have been sent. Its been a few days now, so i'll check at the post office tomorrow. I still have the reciepts for the ones i've sent so they must know whereabouts they are. 
Could they have possibly taken them to your local depot if you werent there. Its worth checking, they do it to me!
I sent 4 to you, so its not easy to miss

Sorry for the inconveniance

Paul.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

not seen a note to say i,ve missed any post paul ,if you can check your end that would be a big help thanks for your time paul NISMOMAN


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Shaun YHPM mate...
ALLCalendar orders that i have recieved have been sent out now.
Anyone who is still waiting to recieve theirs, can you please let me know if it hasnt turned up by the next few days of normal post.

As nobody has bothered to make this calendar post sticky.... 
2006 GTROC calendars are still available to one and all. They are a superb reminder of our machines, to hang on the wall all year round, and what better way to show your support for the club by purchasing one of them.

Order forms can be found as a PDF document at the bottom of Fuggles sig,...or 
http://www.the-organisation.org/GTRO...der%20Form.doc

Many thanks everybody!!
Paul.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I recieved mine today! Very impressive and very well done. Top marks to all involved in putting it together. :smokin: If you haven't ordered one, then might I suggest you do! 

No skyline fan should be without one!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Apparently received my 3rd calendar this morning (I'm at work today) thankyou John and Paul for the speedy service, only posted my cheque off just after xmas


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad you all like them 
That was quick post Ged.
I think a lot of the credit has to go to Calvin (Calvgtst) who printed them.
100% pressure for getting them printed in such a short time, and an excellent job he did.....Thanks Calv

and still no-one has noticed my mistake on the back yet:smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

paul creed said:


> and still no-one has noticed my mistake on the back yet:smokin:



I did wonder what Mick was doing in the Drag R!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

knight said:


> I did wonder what Mick was doing in the Drag R!


 haha, making sure it wasnt better than the lemon:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

saw the mistake when I got home from the grasshopper. 
Did not want to spoil a brilliant publication by pointing out a slight spelling error


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Not had my two yet ,will see if they turn up Tuesday


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Erm ....... Paul ........ I appear to have been sent 2 calendars (albeit to my previous address). I picked mine up at the Grasshopper meet before Xmas ... so now appear to have 2 extra.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

That'll be our very own senile Fuggles giving me mis-leading PM's.
Daz, rather than send them back, would it possible for you to sell them on to an unknowing Skyline owner?
If not, then you'll have to send them back to John. If i remember rightly, we had this last year with you aswell?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yeah, it's happened in the past 

If anyone based down near me (Jae, Peter, etc) don't have a calendar and wants one ... get in touch and you can have one of then from me (and send the money to the GTROC).

Ta !


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*still no calendar.... ;(*

can you confirm by PM that it has been sent and to what address.???
we did move but have mail direct on , but suspect that Fuggles hasn't told you i paid for mine at the AGM??

thanks
Mark


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mark,

Paul is doing another batch this weekend. If you haven't got yours it may have got delayed or gone missing. Can you PM _Paul Creed_? Thanks


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

just ordered mine a few days ago...wondering what's inside


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ordered mine before Christmas*



Daz said:


> Yeah, it's happened in the past
> 
> If anyone based down near me (Jae, Peter, etc) don't have a calendar and wants one ... get in touch and you can have one of then from me (and send the money to the GTROC).
> 
> Ta !


Still not arrived, so possibly a direct collect is in order. I'll let you know by works email.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Still not got my two either.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Guys, its quite possible that the cheques havent been collected from the PO Box add yet, or only recently. All order forms i have have been sent, and i have Pm'd those who've i've sent and they have not arrived yet.
Will look into it asap.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

jae said:


> Still not arrived, so possibly a direct collect is in order. I'll let you know by works email.


No worries .... let me know mate


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Paul,

Mine arrived this morning mate. Looking very good.

Merci Beaucoup mon ami.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Cheers Paul both mine came today .


----------



## tomosang (Apr 1, 2005)

calendar arrived!
very good job!
i really like it!
thank you my friend Paul!!
this is one of my treasure.

i want get one more... 

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/tomosang/skyline/


my weblog is here


----------



## Daz_R33GTR (Nov 10, 2004)

Are there any left?? If so how do I buy one??

Cheers
Daz


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Daz, you have PM


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fine calendar*

But when does the R33 edition come out? 


Also prefer the single main picture & three or four smaller pictures format. (Providing the smaller pictures are different vehicles.)


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

jae said:


> But when does the R33 edition come out?
> 
> 
> Also prefer the single main picture & three or four smaller pictures format. (Providing the smaller pictures are different vehicles.)


New format for 2007 already in place, also will be in place much sooner before the end of the year, and an online ordering facility will be in place.

There are still calendars available for those who wish to purchase one. Please PM me for further details.

regards
Paul.


----------

